# Scurry... Gonna try it.... Advice please???



## KLM (Jun 13, 2013)

So last weekend I went to the Western States Horse Expo and spoke to the people at the Sargent Equestrian Center booth. I was just curious becuase they had driving stuff and almost EVERYTHING else was Big Horse based. So in chatting with them they told me about Scurry driving and that I should come out.

Sunday I went out and watched a Scurry event at their place and I was at the edge of my seat. I think this looks like a blast. Prior to my forced retirement from big horses I competed in 3 day eventing. So this "Scurry" is right up my alley.

Anyone have any tips or advice for me???


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jun 13, 2013)

I've never heard of it.....please explain.


----------



## KLM (Jun 13, 2013)

From what I watched and have read, It is similar to a cones driving course but with several different patterns from optimum time to complete, to slalom, to fastest time...

The below link has information on the facility I visited. It is done with all different size horses from the VSE (mini) to draft division. It can be done with a single horse or pairs.

http://www.sargentequest.com/scurries.html


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 14, 2013)

Get yourself a Hyperbike they were made for scurry!!!


----------



## CZP1 (Jun 14, 2013)

It is a blast we have had some little competitions with driving club. Everyone has the biggest smile after them!!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 14, 2013)

Scurry is a total blast! i was invited to a friend's last year and it was so much fun! We started with a short cones pattern, then did the gates of a cde type hazard (oops, obstacle) then more cones, then another obstacle, then more cones. Although it is a timed event, I was driving my pair so did not really go crazy. this was actually the first time I cantered the pair. they had a really bouncy, techno type music playing (youtube made be dub in music as the music playing in the arena was copyrighted) and the horses really got into it. we did each pattern twice, and I bettered my time both patterns. If you get a chance, try it! You will be hooked!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jun 14, 2013)

Just realized that we did a Darby, not a scurry! I hope you get a chance to try both!


----------



## KLM (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I am going to try it July 14... I will just do the optimum time course to try it out. I can't wait!


----------



## horsenarounnd (Jun 18, 2013)

Check out the American Driving Society web page. They off er several timed events in their shows,j scurry among them. Check the rule pages for very good discriptions and sugested course layouts.


----------



## izmepeggy (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 20, 2013)

I've done a Derby, and that is a BLAST!! I din't know Sunny could GO that fast!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jul 8, 2013)

It so bums me that I'm this close to the Sargent EC scurries and yet just a bit too far to justify the gas for a one-day event.



Scurry would be a blast and a half and I think my Kody would love it! If you get a chance go try it and then consider doing CDE (combined driving events) as those are just like 3-day eventing but without the jumps. Love it!

Leia


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 18, 2013)

The 14th was Sunday - how was it??????? These sound so cool and like so much fun - I'd love to do one.


----------



## Becky Horat (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, been meaning to ask you if you did this? We wanted to go watch this. One of these days we will.


----------



## Jules (Dec 2, 2014)

Bumping this up to see if anyone has been scurrying of late?

It looks like great fun and the events I have seen from around the world seem to draw decent crowds and sponsorship. I suppose it makes for good watching? In every group I have seen on the net that hold regular scurries, the minis are really well represented, yeeehah the small ones!!!


----------

